# Fresh Eyes



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello everyone!!
Well I have asked a ton of questions already so I thought I would contribute a little. 

I have heard about the Fresh Eyes and went to buy some for my furr butts but had a heck of a time finding it, probably because I did not know what I was looking for. I was looking for eye drops in the little boxes but that is not what it is. By chance I saw this out of the corner of my eye and ** voila ** that was it.

So here is a picture of what it looks like in case any of you are having difficulty *** hoping it is ok to post this picture *** =)

Karrie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks... I had the same problem. I was going crazy trying to find it both at Target and Eckerd's. Finally I had the pharmacist try to help me and we found it but it was not easy. There are soooo many products in the Eye Care section. That was so nice of you to post the picture.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I still haven't been able to find it!! I've looked in CVS, Walmart, and quite a few grocery stores! Was it with the contact stuff?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> I still haven't been able to find it!! I've looked in CVS, Walmart, and quite a few grocery stores! Was it with the contact stuff?[/B]


Yes. It is with all the contact products. I use it and really like it. It does't get rid of the stain all together, but it lightens it, and cleans the hair of the "****" really well.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> I still haven't been able to find it!! I've looked in CVS, Walmart, and quite a few grocery stores! Was it with the contact stuff?[/B]


Well, not right with the contact stuff, it is in the same setion though. It is acutally an eye wash. I found it at Walgreens and it was on the very bottom shelf. good luck!
Karrie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Karrie--
Yay I found it! I was just at CVS and saw it tucked into a corner--I wouldn't have found it without your picture. This was the same CVS I had looked for it before--I had even asked the pharmacist to look it up to see if they had it in stock. They said they didn't, but I think it was bc I said it was called Fresh Eyes. I see it's actually called Collyrium FOR Fresh Eyes. Anyway, thanks again Karrie!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been looking for this forever. every time I go shopping but nobody has it. now that I know what it looks like maybe I have more luck. thanks for the picture


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> Karrie--
> Yay I found it! I was just at CVS and saw it tucked into a corner--I wouldn't have found it without your picture. This was the same CVS I had looked for it before--I had even asked the pharmacist to look it up to see if they had it in stock. They said they didn't, but I think it was bc I said it was called Fresh Eyes. I see it's actually called Collyrium FOR Fresh Eyes. Anyway, thanks again Karrie!!
> 
> 
> ...


I am soooo glad you found it!! I found it on accident so I thought this would be helpful. I thouht it was called Fresh Eyes too =) 
Karrie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We LOVE Fresh Eyes and have used it for years...I use it too!

It's great for people and dogs alike..especially during allergy season.

It is called Fresh Eyes. Collyrium is a word meaning eye wash.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> We LOVE Fresh Eyes and have used it for years...I use it too!
> 
> It's great for people and dogs alike..especially during allergy season.
> 
> It is called Fresh Eyes. Collyrium is a word meaning eye wash.[/B]


 Brit darling,

Care to post the exact way you use it, since some of us have foggy memories, or don't have the use of OUR own computers where we store "important Brit tips".









enJOY,
Melanie
and yes I am following you


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Brit darling,
> 
> Care to post the exact way you use it, since some of us have foggy memories, or don't have the use of OUR own computers where we store "important Brit tips".
> 
> ...


Yes please tell us


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> We LOVE Fresh Eyes and have used it for years...I use it too!
> 
> It's great for people and dogs alike..especially during allergy season.
> 
> It is called Fresh Eyes. Collyrium is a word meaning eye wash.[/B]


Ohhh I didn't know that! Haha I thought collyrium must have been some sort of soothing ingredient LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just bought this product this morning at CVS. From what I read most of you use it to clean around the eyes of your Malt? You don't actually put it in their eyes, do you? I plan on using it to clean around Tango's eyes this morning.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> I just bought this product this morning at CVS. From what I read most of you use it to clean around the eyes of your Malt? You don't actually put it in their eyes, do you? I plan on using it to clean around Tango's eyes this morning.[/B]


OK, before I got Fresh Eyes I emailed Brit, since she is the expert =), and this was her response to me......

"Fresh Eyes is a HUMAN product made by Bausch and Laumb. It will say Fresh Eyes with collyrium. You can find it at almost any drug store or Walmart. It's an eye wash and soothes the eyes. Just apply a drop or two in each eye once or twice a day...every day. They learn to like it because it feels good."

so you put it IN their eyes......but I have also heard that will help clear away the stain but I am not so sure about that....Brit may be able to answer that . 

Karrie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh wow...that is going to be a real challenge for me to get those drops IN Tango's eyes. He really hates when I am just cleaning around his face.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, you use it IN the eyes. It washes away the debris and irritation.
The dogs may not like it at first, but they learn that it FEELS GOOD.
Don't give up or give in! THe reason it seems to fade the stain is 
most likely because it stops the staining if it's caused by eye irritants.
I would not use it as a face cleaner. It's for the eyes themselves. I blot up
excess after putting a drop or two in each eye once or twice a day.

I have a spray bottle (tiny) from Sally's I use but you can also just use

the bottle. I use the spray bottle because I also use the product too 

and I don't like to share. LOL


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> Yes, you use it IN the eyes. It washes away the debris and irritation.
> The dogs may not like it at first, but they learn that it FEELS GOOD.
> Don't give up or give in! THe reason it seems to fade the stain is
> most likely because it stops the staining if it's caused by eye irritants.
> ...



Hey, Brit!
Where is Toy in your siggy line??? =)
Karrie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Karrie, she's here. Sometimes I just do Cosy as Toy has become my daughter's
dog and even sleeps with her ....... grrr. Sometimes I hate being the one that
has to do the grooming and bathing. She gets allllllll the kisses.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Karrie, she's here. Sometimes I just do Cosy as Toy has become my daughter's
> dog and even sleeps with her ....... grrr. Sometimes I hate being the one that
> has to do the grooming and bathing. She gets allllllll the kisses.[/B]


 Awww Brit, you may not like to share but you do it so well... and think of the love your daughter is getting. 








to you always.

Thanks for again explaing how you use the eye wash.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> Karrie, she's here. Sometimes I just do Cosy as Toy has become my daughter's
> dog and even sleeps with her ....... grrr. Sometimes I hate being the one that
> has to do the grooming and bathing. She gets allllllll the kisses.[/B]


Yes, I understand...my daughter is 8 and of course too young to do the grooming so they cuddle up to her when I am done too =) She loves it but makes me jelous...shhhhhh...don't tell =)
Hugz,
Karrie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I put one drop in each of Tango's eyes this afternoon. He wasn't too thrilled about it, but I did it quickly!







I hope it helps.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I got a litle confused because I didn't see anywhere on the box saying it's a bausch and lomb product. But I bought exactly the one from the picture LOL (thanks for posting it)

Most of you may already know that mac tear a lOOOOOOt!!! because I can't stop complaining about it... 
I'm almost sure there is a bunch of different reason for him to be tearing this much (teething, clogged tear ducts...) but I noticed that since last friday one tears more than the other. and this one also has some "discharge" (little green buggers







) I looked in his eyes and they are a little red. Not too much... so I decided to follow you advice and use the fresh eye.

It's unbelivable how mac didn't complain at all. It seemed like he knew it was going to make him feel better. 
After I did the first eye I thought he would get upset and not let me do the other one. I was wrong. SOOO CUTE!!!

xoxo


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I got those eye drops in a few days ago...but cannot get them in Tango's eyes now. He knows what that bottle is and just wiggles and turns his head away!








How does anyone get their Malt to stay still for this!?!?


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> Well, I got those eye drops in a few days ago...but cannot get them in Tango's eyes now. He knows what that bottle is and just wiggles and turns his head away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I get them just as they start to wind down to sleep and lay them on my chest, put light pressure on their forehead and lift the top lid and drop in. sometimes they get too wriggly becuase they know what that little white bottle is for too so I just have hubby hold each of their little purdy heads still =) 
Good luck!!!
Karrie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Julie--
I had some other eye drops from the vet that I used when Perri was a puppy, and once he realized what they were he fought it too. I started giving him a couple pieces of food as a treat when we were done, and he soon realized that eye drops=treat afterwards and he started being good! I haven't done those eye drops in quite a while bc they didn't work, and now that I've started the Fresh Eyes I still give him a treat afterwards and he's still good! I've noticed the Fresh Eyes bottle is harder to get the drops into the eye than the other bottle of eye drops I was using--it's not as precise and the drops kinda go everywhere, so it really helps if they are still for the Fresh Eyes. Hopefully if you give Tango a yummy treat afterwards he will make the connection too and settle down. Good Luck!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I got one of those medicine drop things... I bought 2 for a little more than 1 dollar. 
i thought it would be very hard to hold mac and hol the fresh eyes bottle.... 
and it was a really good idea to get them. 

I was affraid it would so hard to the drops on Mac's eyes... but it was like he knew it's good for him. 
I started using it last night. so I've done it 3 times so far. 
I ask him to sit. and stay. Of course he moves because we are still working on the stay part. LOL
But then he sits again. I tip his head backwards just a little & drop drop. very quickly!!!

And I don't know if it's something in my mind, if I'm seeing things, but today when I got home from work Mac's face was still wet but not as much. the left side was kinda dry actually!!!!
It probably really made him feel better... that's why he doesn't "complain".


----------

